# [DISTCC] Un howto? (resolu)

## Trevoke

J'essaye de suivre celui sur le site en anglais mais je m'y perds.

Quelqu'un a un guide, un howto, quelque chose pour s'y mettre, mais en francais?

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

Distcc pour Gentoo ?

 :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Hum, le guide c'est la traduction française du même guide en anglais (certainement foireuse en plus, c'est moi qui l'ai faite  :Wink: ) et je pense pas que Trevoke ait des problèmes avec l'anglais, ou alors il serait mal barré dans sa vie de tous les jours...

----------

## gbetous

Pour avoir utilisé distcc très recemment (une Gentoo sur une mini-ITX avec un VIA C3@800MHz), ce guide est toujours d'actualité !

----------

## boozo

suis un peu d'accord avec kopp car même si le guide est bon, c'est juste qu'il n'est pas clair selon les cas de figures... et sans parler des différences de syntaxes acceptées par distcc !

Sénario A : un programme à compiler pour un client A via distcc

CAS A01 - Je veux que A compile et qu'il distribue également sur un serveur B

CAS A02 - Je ne veux pas que le client A compile. Le client A distribue seulement sur un serveur B qui compile pour lui

Là, déjà, le guide n'est plus aussi limpide.... et quant une commande ne fait pas ce qu'elle est censé devoir faire, on s'enlise un peu   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je pense que c'est là ton interrogation Trévoke non ? si besoin malgré tout, explique ce que tu veux exactement ; on s'appuyera dessus pour détailler les configs

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

je suis dans le meme cas que gbetous, c'est le guide que j'ai suivi donc ...

J'ai eu un peu de mal avec la cross-compilation , due au fait que certain paquets appelle gcc sans son chemin complet mais ca n'etait pas mentionné dans le post de trevoke.

J'ai un peu tiqué sur le probleme de langue aussi , mais bon allez savoir , les années passe, on se fait vieux , c'etait mieux avant etc  :Razz: 

----------

## nonas

Je saute sur l'occasion : certains ont-ils réussi à avoir de la cross-compil x86/ppc qui fonctionne ? Parce que bon Debian c'est bien mais Gentoo sur mon iBook ça me plairait pas mal ^^

----------

## Trevoke

Voila ce que j'ai : 

Machine A est un Celeron 433 avec un touchscreen - je veux que le touchscreen marche mais je veux pas compiler gcc, glibc et x.org dessus!

Machine B est une Gentoo VMware qui en ce moment partage l'internet de son hote (mais je peux lui donner une IP sur le meme reseau que A sans probleme).

Je voudrais que B compile pour A mais je ne sais absolument pas comment m'y prendre  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

alors:

1/ emerger la meme toolchain que machine A sur machine B ( i686 je crois )

2/ emerger distcc sur les deux machines

3/ distcc-config avec adresse de machine B sur les deux machines ( ne pas oublier les host.allow )

4/ petit hack: bien lire  ceci  et effectuer la modif sur machine B

5/ roulaize ...

 :Smile: 

J'ai du faire ceci pour installer une gentoo digne de ce nom sur un pentium MMX   :Cool:   , qui m'a laché deux jours apres avoir fini   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> sur un pentium MMX    , qui m'a laché deux jours apres avoir fini  

 

C'est sensé nous rassurer, ça ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## ryo-san

ghoti, faut que je te présente  quelqu'un 

----------

## Trevoke

J'a reussi! Marchi!

----------

## Scullder

Bonjour ici (je déterre ce topic honteusement et j'assume)   :Very Happy: 

Est-ce que je peux utiliser distcc pour compiler une gentoo amd64 en m'aidant d'un pc sous debian amd64 ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bien sur que tu peux, il suffit simplement que les version de gcc sur les deux machines soient relativement proches.

----------

## Scullder

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Bien sur que tu peux, il suffit simplement que les version de gcc sur les deux machines soient relativement proches.

 

Merci, j'avais des doutes  :Smile: 

----------

